# Rats that kick stuff out of the cage



## rukia1988 (Mar 6, 2021)

I currently have two very playful girls that poop on the upper level of their cage. I attempted a litter pan there but they just pushed it over the edge. So now they get out of the hammock play on that top ledge where they poop and then kick it out of the cage. What would you do?


----------



## FlowerStar (Mar 2, 2021)

rukia1988 said:


> I currently have two very playful girls that poop on the upper level of their cage. I attempted a litter pan there but they just pushed it over the edge. So now they get out of the hammock play on that top ledge where they poop and then kick it out of the cage. What would you do?


Put the litter pan in the corner on the bottom level. It should help them to not kick it over the edge and make a huge mess. My litter pan is in the bottom corner of the cage. There is always a little to pick up in the morning outside the litter pan but not much. Plus I empty the poop out in the morning and night.

Anyways good luck!!


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Are you using fleece or loose bedding? If you're using loose bedding I would recommend getting some sort of deep base like a cement mixing pan (fits critter/ferret nations) or custom pan from bass equipment, or you could also make a base with perspex sheets. If you're using fleece, you could also consider getting some type of deep base and fitting the fleece over it, just to prevent things from falling around 

If you don't want to order a base for fleece, you could also just work on litter training, but it's pretty difficult to fully litter train rats. (or at least from my experience )


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

rukia1988 said:


> I currently have two very playful girls that poop on the upper level of their cage. I attempted a litter pan there but they just pushed it over the edge. So now they get out of the hammock play on that top ledge where they poop and then kick it out of the cage. What would you do?


First do spot checks and if you find poop on the top level - clean it up.
As for litter training ..... depending on how old they are, its not too difficult - but it's not perfect. I'm good if they maintain 80%.
i've got one girl who's good with it, another who would be at the 80% and an older girl that thinks I put the litter box there for her entertainment.


----------



## Claire44 (Mar 21, 2021)

I feel you on this one. 🤣 My rats kick poop, bedding, food, and anything else they can get their paws on out of the cage onto the floor for me to later clean up. I agree that you should get some sort on pan to prevent this. I will definitely look into that too.


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Put a heavy rock in their litter tray lol


----------



## margaretvincent.ul (Jan 18, 2021)

My litter trays zip tie to the bars of the cage, also have some that clip on. I used to get all kinds of things on the floor though, till I invested in some cheap translucent plastic placemats. I cut them in half and used a hole puncher to make cage guards! I put these on the perimeter of the cage, and at the platforms with zip ties. I take them off and wipe them down once a week. Helps with peepee too, but I have boys and peepee is life for them.


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

oh yes i had that same problem. first, try and litter train them. they probably wont use it COMPLETLEY but it will be a start. than, you could create some base guard for the bottom like @Willow&Whiskers said. Lastly, I believe you said its on the top level of the cage. if its an option, I would just take that level out completly.


----------



## Enne (Dec 12, 2020)

I was going to recommend urine guards as well. You can make or purchase them for the upper corners of their cage, so they can't urine on the bars/kick their turds out. I just make them from cardboard, attach them to the bars from the outside, and toss them out once a month.


----------

